# [WebOS] HP Touchpad Network Drives



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

NFS for Touchpad

http://forums.precentral.net/nelsun-apps/303257-network-drives-enyo-network-drive-mapper.html


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved over to TP general.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

FYI for others, this is for webOS, not Android...


----------

